# Any holsters for a threaded CZ P-09?



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

I anyone aware of a holster made to accomodate a CZ P-09 with a 5.15" threaded barrel?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

https://www.outlawholsters.com/coll...band-holsters/products/owb-black-carbon-fiber 


TTT said:


> I anyone aware of a holster made to accomodate a CZ P-09 with a 5.15" threaded barrel?


This will work.
Great quality and custom to your model and make.
I love my Outlaw light bearing holster for my G19.
GW


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I have a Vedder for my P07 threaded.


----------

